# 90-Two Thin Grip Availability



## veloom (Mar 11, 2009)

I have been looking for thin grips for the Beretta 90-Two for months now, but everyplace seems to be out of stock including Beretta directly. Does anyone know where they may be available? 

Thanks


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Dude, you must improve your Google fu! 

Found this in 5 seconds... They are a little higher on price, but if ya really want it...
l]

A couple of page downs on this page t:
Beretta Pistol Accessories


----------



## veloom (Mar 11, 2009)

Thanks!! I must have checked 30 online sites with all being out of stock.


----------



## dodgerider (Nov 23, 2010)

X2 your google Fu is low I'd like to try it out before I order one thought I don't think I need it but the trigger is just a hair Farther away then I would like it to be when it's in double action.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I've put aluminum grips on several of my Sig's .

I love them, and they feel a lot thinner than my stock grips.

Alumagrips - Order

Good luck on getting what you want.

Oh yeah - I found them by "Googling" :anim_lol:

:smt1099


----------



## PhilNJ (Dec 18, 2010)

Shipwreck said:


> Dude, you must improve your Google fu!
> 
> Found this in 5 seconds... They are a little higher on price, but if ya really want it...
> l]
> ...


I acknowledge the issue of trying to find the thin grips. I've been looking myself. The site listed above does list the item but after trying to order them I was informed that the item is out of stock.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

dondavis3 said:


> I've put aluminum grips on several of my Sig's .
> 
> I love them, and they feel a lot thinner than my stock grips.
> 
> ...


There are no aluma grips for the 90-Two. He is not talking about the 92FS. There are NO aftermarket grips for the 90-Two. It is an entirely different animal.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

+1 Shipwreck



True you are.

My mistake. 

:smt1099


----------

